# Daul Grinder Sharpening Station



## jd99 (Feb 22, 2011)

I made a dual grinder stand for sharpening the lathe tools for my metal, and wood lathe. One side is the carbide grinder, and the other is the wolverine setup. Made a place to hold the excess cords so they are not just dangling.

Next is to make a cabinet to hold the accesories for the grinders that will sit on the lower part of the stand.


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice set up. Good job. Wish my grinders were that nice.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 22, 2011)

You have generated  good and safe looking work space.  good job.
Charles


----------



## Padre (Feb 22, 2011)

Really nice setup.  Everything out of the way, and an extra outlet too!  Nice job.


----------



## joeatact (Feb 23, 2011)

Nicely Done!


----------



## rkimery (Feb 23, 2011)

Space saving design, nice job on this project.


----------



## SteveG (Feb 23, 2011)

Off topic: My attention was drawn to your DC with the cord caddy stored there. I have had my DC bag wear through from rubbing on something in contact with the lower bag. Just thought you may want to put that cord some place else
Steve


----------



## Maine2Colorado (Feb 23, 2011)

That is a very well thought out, and very well implemented grinding station you built there! Excellent job on that!


----------



## moke (Feb 23, 2011)

Very well done, some of us that need to economize on space can droll!!


----------



## jd99 (Feb 24, 2011)

SteveG said:


> Off topic: My attention was drawn to your DC with the cord caddy stored there. I have had my DC bag wear through from rubbing on something in contact with the lower bag. Just thought you may want to put that cord some place else
> Steve


When I use the DC that cord caddy sits on the ground next to it I only store it there when it's not in use. Thanks


----------

